# let see some pics



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

Kinda new here on this forum but I've been turkey hunting 20 yrs or so id like to see some of yalls pics of kills from around the state and out of state I will post some shortly! Just like to get pumped up for upcoming season thanks guys


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

here's one a true limbhanger I'm proud of!! Like to see some of yalls pics to also mounted birds


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

my first merriam


----------



## sman (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is my best one from last year.  Had my boy with me, he was 6 then.  Awesome hunt, bird was killed at about 10 yards.  

If you want to see a lot of dead birds look at the turkey challenge thread at the top of the page.  Anywhere between 250 - 300 birds up there.  Also some fine birds that won the longest spurs and beards contest.  Good luck this season.  This part of the forum will start hopping in the next 90 days.


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

My first bird 25 yrs ago


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

here's a old pic of me & dad from late 70s like to see vintage pics to


----------



## Nitro (Dec 31, 2010)

I had that same Quaker Boy hat.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 31, 2010)

Great pics, JWT!  The one with you and your dad is really special, thanks for posting.


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

Me & dad have been chasin birds. Since I was able to walk!!! Nitro that hat was a badge of honor back in the day!! &since he's gone I wished I had a truckload!!


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

good day when iwas maybe 15


----------



## doublebrowtine (Dec 31, 2010)

My avatar is a 2010 Jasper Co. Bird


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Check my Avatar for the mounted verson of the one below. My best bird ever.


----------



## JWT (Dec 31, 2010)

Come on guys = I wanna see some cool pics. I've been a member of tenth. Legion for a while let's see your stuff!!!!


----------



## ted 88 (Dec 31, 2010)

here's my first one. wilkinson county 2010


----------



## boparks (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the truckload of birds and looks like one has a good double beard.

It's great that your dad set you in motion at such an early age.


Looks like you absorbed it all

Congrats


----------



## JWT (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice birds guys I love looking at pics of sucess


----------



## JWT (Jan 1, 2011)

2nd merriam


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 1, 2011)

Heres one from last season


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nebraska


----------



## silentK (Jan 3, 2011)

a bird from this fall...


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

I like em all but I especially like Mike1225's loaded barn wall


----------



## hoppie (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my favorite picture probably because of my dog. It was also the first time I had chosen to name a bird and I limited out with him. Ol' Yeller.

Just like the other pic because of brothers barns and the bird had just under 12' beard.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Different Barn*

Different Year!


----------



## ssm (Jan 3, 2011)

First morning in Texas a couple of years ago. 
12 hunters-13 Gobblers.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Great photos all. 

Sadler, the left bird has a paintbrush!!!

Nice couch too!!!

Looking forward to some 2011 photos soon!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Last years birds I mounted on a wall plaque.  The other I made into a business card holder.  That one sits in my office.  That bird was a big old tom and was a tough hunt.  I would have had three last year but I let one walk.  Went back with my son to let him get him and never heard him again.

I have been seeing a lot of birds during deer season and I am ready for turkey season to hurry up and get here.  I believe this will be a great season.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's one from 2009.  Roasted the whole bird.  That was good eating.  You guys don't know what you're missing when you just "breast" them out.

I skin the whole bird (plucking is too time consuming).  Brine for 24hrs, rinse and pat dry.  Cover in cheese cloth that has pats of butter under it to keep it moist.  Place in a roasting bag with a litle water.  As for the legs, you just pull those tendons out and chop up the meat and it's great in pot pies, stews, etc.  The breast, back and wings are awesome!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Two of my favorite things............ 

Jellyheaded Gobblers and Custom calls....


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

ssm said:


> First morning in Texas a couple of years ago.
> 12 hunters-13 Gobblers.



Decimation:  A good example of what happens to Rios when you allow good Eastern turkey hunters into Texas


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

All shot with a Nikon D-40 X 12 gauge


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang it Bobby, enough is enough.... 

I won't be able to sleep tonight. I never get tired of looking at thoze photos. Awesome!!


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the live ones but I love the dead ones!


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are really great camera photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 3, 2011)

A few of mine  
.
.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 3, 2011)

Almost forgot tis one.


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

Gobble & Strut said:


> A few of mine
> .
> .



I envy you on the Oscillated...where did you get em and how much did it cost??? ....Did you use a guide?


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Dang it Bobby, enough is enough....
> 
> I won't be able to sleep tonight. I never get tired of looking at thoze photos. Awesome!!




Man you're the one that should be carrying a camera...it'd account for a lot of great photos


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

boparks said:


> Man you're the one that should be carrying a camera...it'd account for a lot of great photos



I'm ready to run the video camera soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 4, 2011)

boparks said:


> I envy you on the Oscillated...where did you get em and how much did it cost??? ....Did you use a guide?



Looney Tunes outfitting service.  Elmer Fudd was my guide.  He kept talking about some rabbit all the time, but we still got my bird.


----------



## JWT (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome birds & pics thanks for sharing guys


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 4, 2011)

*Here's one*

My best bird to date.

Screven C.

April 2009.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 4, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/osmbBK0PA-Q?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/osmbBK0PA-Q?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

Best spurred Gobbler I took in 2010...nearly a personal best..Hope I am blessed to kill another one like him in 2011....


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

For some reason I believe you will in 2011...and 2012....and 2013.....2014....2015.....2016........ 20etc


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 6, 2011)

His spurs are not as long as Nitro's bird. He was a goodun' though.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

Great photo Mike!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

Public land swamp Osceolas, spike camp 10miles out last year.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 6, 2011)

silentK said:


> a bird from this fall...



Love side by sides... What is she?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Public land swamp Osceolas, spike camp 10miles out.



I hope the skeeters drained you dry!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome photos Rick!!

Tick tock.......


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 6, 2011)

here's a few


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I hope the skeeters drained you dry!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome photos Rick!!
> 
> Tick tock.......




 was still adding pics.........yes.....tick tock!!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> here's a few




What'd you do?....... lay 3 or 4 beards down next to the 2nd bird to make it look like it had a bunch of beards........


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jan 6, 2011)

*my first fall 1984 -and first Spring1985*

vintage stuff


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 6, 2011)

Gadget said:


> What'd you do?....... lay 3 or 4 beards down next to the 2nd bird to make it look like it had a bunch of beards........



Shhhhhhhhh....don't tell everyone my secret!!! Luckily Rodney was nice enough to glue all of them on when he mounted him for me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres a fla bird


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 6, 2011)

ok now I'm jealous, I want me an Osceola something bad....


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Best spurred Gobbler I took in 2010...nearly a personal best..Hope I am blessed to kill another one like him in 2011....



awesome hooks Andy; where did this one come from??


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 6, 2011)

many great pics in this thread.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> awesome hooks Andy; where did this one come from??



Texas. 

No matter how I measure them, they are still not quite 1.5 inchers............ 

Best Rio I have killed.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

KMc, 

That is a fine DoubleBearded sharpspurred Gobbler!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## MKW (Jan 6, 2011)

*...*

Here are a couple of my 2010 birds...

Mike


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine is in the avatar. First bird ever. Called in on my own!

MKW- I think my tom might have been related to the one in your last pic...


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Texas.
> 
> No matter how I measure them, they are still not quite 1.5 inchers............
> 
> Best Rio I have killed.




I wondered if that big boy was one from last year in Texas. He was a hoss! I think he was dead 20 minutes after daylight the first day


MKW..do you a shotgun or a sledgehammer?  That birds head is seriously smashed!!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a good one of my son last spring. Man I can't wait to get back in the spring woods again to watch him roll some more this year!!!


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

Rick,

Those photos from Florida with the buggies are some of the first I remember seeing when I joined the forum.

I remember thinking who the heck is this guy? Looks like some Special Forces group turned loose on turkeys!




Cortgirl,

Congratulations on your bird last year!


----------



## MKW (Jan 6, 2011)

*...*



boparks said:


> MKW..do you a shotgun or a sledgehammer?  That birds head is seriously smashed!!



HaHa...nah, just a little'ol 20ga. I just like'em close! That bird was shot at somewhere around 10yrds. Actually, if you look closely at the bird on the right side of that tailgate, you can see a little hole in his neck. that bird was about 3-4 steps. The pattern was about the size of a pingpong ball and punched right through. Almost missed him. He gave me no other choice for the shot. 
I should also say that those two birds on the tailgate were not killed as a double. It was one of those great mornings where while walking out with the first bird slung over my shoulder, that second bird gobbled on his own about a 1/4 mile away, across a clearcut. Took about 20 minutes to get to him and about 5 minutes to kill him. A great morning!

Mike


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 7, 2011)

24lb MO gobbler killed on public ground last spring.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 7, 2011)

First bow kill gobbler below.






I think this one was 21lbs.






20.5lb bird






18lbs






18.25lb fall bird


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 7, 2011)

The last picture is the one that started it all back in 1981.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 7, 2011)

boparks said:


> Cortgirl,
> 
> Congratulations on your bird last year!



Thanks! It was a day to remember, for sure! I had my daughter 3 weeks prior to that, and my husband decided to watch her so I could get out of the house. Never thinking I would actually do it, he told me where he'd heard the bird. I called him in and shot him 45 minutes later. When I got home, he started to pick on me for "missing the baby" but then saw my face...he looked like he was gonna be sick.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Texas.
> 
> No matter how I measure them, they are still not quite 1.5 inchers............
> 
> Best Rio I have killed.



they sure do look like it in the pics!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 7, 2011)

2010 was a season to remember for my son and I ; It will be tough to match it agin but it sure will be fun trying, come on spring 2011,  Heres our 2010 birds.


----------



## MKW (Jan 7, 2011)

*...*



CortGirl said:


> Thanks! It was a day to remember, for sure! I had my daughter 3 weeks prior to that, and my husband decided to watch her so I could get out of the house. Never thinking I would actually do it, he told me where he'd heard the bird. I called him in and shot him 45 minutes later. When I got home, he started to pick on me for "missing the baby" but then saw my face...he looked like he was gonna be sick.



That's an awesome story! Congrats on getting it done!

Mike


----------



## hoppie (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow gadget that looks like it would have been an awesome time. I really got to start working on my slam.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2011)

boparks said:


> Rick,
> 
> Those photos from Florida with the buggies are some of the first I remember seeing when I joined the forum.
> 
> I remember thinking who the heck is this guy? Looks like some Special Forces group turned loose on turkeys!






hoppie said:


> Wow gadget that looks like it would have been an  awesome time. I really got to start working on my slam.





This really was more than a turkey hunt...... it was an adventure. You just have to experience it to know what I'm talking about, it's such a unique place, the everglades is unlike anywhere else in the world. I rode right up next to a momma panther and her cub on my 4 wheeler, the one time I didn't have my camera with me.  I rode through a water hole and had about a dozen foot long baby gators climbing up my legs and 4wheeler trying to get out from under my tires. Rode up several big gators 8-10ft+ that were in the middle of the trail, got up next to one and put my feet on his back to see what'd he do, would just open his mouth and hiss, was too tired from walking dry land to do anything else. Occasionally see Burmese pythons and other snakes.... Lots of black bears. The doe deer are not hunted so they are half tame, I often walk within 30yds of them, sometimes they'll follow around behind me as I walk. Lots of unique birds and other wildlife you don't see other places. And then imagine rough camping way out there in the middle of all that.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is my buddies little boy with his first Osceola. It was a goodun'! You can't tell he was happy.


----------



## fredw (Jan 7, 2011)

*I just can't stand it*

If these pics don't stir the blood in this old man nothing will.....ya'll keep them coming.

Some of mine from this past spring:


----------



## bird_dawg (Jan 7, 2011)

Killed this past year. I've got more just not saved on this computer.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 7, 2011)

The first pic is of Stacie's Osceola. It placed 4th all time Osceola by a woman . 23.52 lbs. Her first bird was better than any bird ive ever taken.




The Second in command bird.




The boys




Stacie's first eastern.




The Noggin Knockers Travel call bird.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Jan 14, 2011)

dad and i's birds openin mornin of last year(my first turkey)


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 14, 2011)

Gadget said:


> What'd you do?....... lay 3 or 4 beards down next to the 2nd bird to make it look like it had a bunch of beards........



  Was thinkn the same thing. lol


----------



## Maduro on Point (Feb 23, 2011)

Outstanding photo mike1225 the barn wall is a great picture I would have to have that framed..some real nice birds everyone


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm jealous! Many great birds above. I missed out last spring, but I'm really looking forward to this upcoming season. Got to make up for lost time. Super awesome pics and congrats to all the tough kills above.

David


----------



## Highland (Feb 24, 2011)

*a couple of Virginia birds from 2010*

here are a couple of pics of Virginia birds from 2010. The spurs are from a 23lb. 6oz. 11" beard bird. My best to date. Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

man i cant wait for opening day


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 6, 2011)

The one that started it all for me! 




Two from meriwether county last year! Best hunt ever and was the only person in the woods!!!


----------



## 3chunter (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Bucky T (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's one I popped in 09.

1.5" hooks.

Doubt I'll eclipse that bird in the future!


----------



## BullRed (Mar 7, 2011)

*Some of my favorites.*

In order: my 1st double, morning after a tronado, she was sittin in my lap and said "daddy, they're dancing" as the 4 big toms strutted, notice the 2 barred feathers in his fan. I have killed 2 like this on same property.


----------



## Payton Everett (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my first that i killed last year and my dads bird he killed last year


----------

